
Rishi Sunak plans to raise £3bn by scrapping 'entrepreneurs' relief' - iamben
https://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/2020/mar/01/rishi-sunak-plans-to-raise-3bn-by-scrapping-entrepreneurs-relief
======
walshemj
The current Tory government seems hell bent on alienating their core support.

Not all EMI schemes are for founders our small company has EMI options for all
of the company excluding the directors.

And one of Dominic Cummings fellow travellers recently commented fuck the
farmers we can just be like Singapore and import every thing.

And that's not counting the loss of faith in the current HS by the Security
Service, Police and Judiciary

